# Will my American 'land-line' phone work in the Philippines?



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

I understand 'land line' phones are kind of hard to get in the Philippines so I might just use a cellphone. But I have two really nice land line phones I'll take with me just in case --- if they will work.

Thanks
Maxx


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zone199 said:


> I understand 'land line' phones are kind of hard to get in the Philippines so I might just use a cellphone. But I have two really nice land line phones I'll take with me just in case --- if they will work.
> 
> Thanks
> Maxx


The physical phones are easy to come by. The difficult part is finding a land line service provider in any given location. Most areas do not have land line service and rely on wireless cell type service
Put them in the trash unless you need it for a paperweight or collectors item...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CaptainLarsen said:


> Yes they will work, just remember you will need a converter 110 to 220v if they need power too. I brought a nice cordless set from Canada and they worked fine. You can buy nice phones here too though.
> Another cool thing I have done is to bring my VoiP modem from Vonage with me from Canada, hook it up to my internet modem and I have a local Canadian number here, just paying my monthly subscription. It's very good for business as people think they call a Canada number but I'm here in PH  and ofcourse my children can call me for free. International calls to anywhere is also a lot cheaper than with PLDT etc..


Thats a cool idea and good way to hold down calling costs for many. That would be worth doing for sure..


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

CaptainLarsen said:


> Yes they will work, just remember you will need a converter 110 to 220v if they need power too. I brought a nice cordless set from Canada and they worked fine. You can buy nice phones here too though.
> Another cool thing I have done is to bring my VoiP modem from Vonage with me from Canada, hook it up to my internet modem and I have a local Canadian number here, just paying my monthly subscription. It's very good for business as people think they call a Canada number but I'm here in PH  and ofcourse my children can call me for free. International calls to anywhere is also a lot cheaper than with PLDT etc..


I totally agree with what you wrote and I am doing the same thing but with teleblend not Vonage. I can receive phone calls from the USA and no charge to make calls to the USA and Canada. I prefer these providers because it does not require the use of my computer and I can always receive calls. I do use a land line phone I bought in the USA. Your landline phone will work here with a 220v to 110v converter that is easy to buy here. Landline phones are available here also.


----------



## Zone199 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks, that's good news!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

CaptainLarsen said:


> Yes they will work, just remember you will need a converter 110 to 220v if they need power too. I brought a nice cordless set from Canada and they worked fine. You can buy nice phones here too though.
> Another cool thing I have done is to bring my VoiP modem from Vonage with me from Canada, hook it up to my internet modem and I have a local Canadian number here, just paying my monthly subscription. It's very good for business as people think they call a Canada number but I'm here in PH  and ofcourse my children can call me for free. International calls to anywhere is also a lot cheaper than with PLDT etc..


I use a MagicJack Plus for my VOIP. It plugs directly into your router (so having a computer on all the time is no longer a requirement to have phone connectivity). They also have an app now that you can load onto your Smart Phones (Droid and Apple). I have loaded that on our Smart Phones and it works like a champ too! I routinely get/make phone calls now from anywhere in the world (via internet) for a whopping $20/year.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow, gonna have to look into these things myself, would be great to be able to call up friends and family without breaking the bank. What is the name of that app for $20 a year?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

MikeynJenz said:


> Wow, gonna have to look into these things myself, would be great to be able to call up friends and family without breaking the bank. What is the name of that app for $20 a year?


The app is called Magic Jack. You can buy a phone number (have to call their customer support to setup) or buy the device ($70) and load your accont info onto your phone. I have 2 devices. One in the house (a Magic Jack Plus) and an older model Magic Jack (one that has to be hanging off of a computer) that I have loaded the account onto my cell phone. The phone service is $20/year. You pick the Area code and Prefix that you want in the States and all US/Canada calls are toll free. If you want to dial international numbers, there is an option to load money against your account for that (rates are similar to normal carriers for that). You also get free voice mails emailed to your email address on record.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

With the internet a quality computer and good headset it's just like working in the call center again plus video, Skype, Facebook and Outlook are free if you need to just call someone else's cell phone or land line Gmail charges 1 cent a minute to the US, that's if you need to call another phone, EU? unsure of their rates, Skype would have similar rates.

Philippines is still expensive even on Gmail, I can't believe just how expensive phone rates are here as compared to the rest of the world.


----------

